# IPhone Protection



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

A friend of mine is starting the divorce process. He and his wife aren't handling it very well - lot's of acrimony and bitterness on both sides. He's concerned that she is spying on him via his phone. She did this when they were married. 

He has done a factory reset on the phone. He has it password protected. He tries to keep in on her person at all times when at home and he sleeps with it under his pillow. What other advice do you have for securing it? I suggested that he look for an app that takes a photo whenever an attempt is made to unlock it. Any other ideas?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

You don’t sat which model you are talking about so some of this may not apply.
1.Facial and/or fingerprint recognition.
2.Disable Siri.
3.Disable automatic WiFi connection.
4.Disable automatic iCloud sync.
5.Turn off cookies.
6.Use VPN.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Also reset all account passwords... be sure two-factor authentication is active on all accounts.

That way you will know if an account has an attempt to access even if the password is compromised.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I think spying is also illegal, so if she does spy she is opening herself up for legal action .


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

FalCod said:


> A friend of mine is starting the divorce process. He and his wife aren't handling it very well - lot's of acrimony and bitterness on both sides. He's concerned that she is spying on him via his phone. She did this when they were married.
> 
> He has done a factory reset on the phone. He has it password protected. He tries to keep in on her person at all times when at home and he sleeps with it under his pillow. What other advice do you have for securing it? I suggested that he look for an app that takes a photo whenever an attempt is made to unlock it. Any other ideas?


Deoending on how concerned he is...

New phone with a new phone number linked to a new email/iTunes/iCloud account.

Also, if he’s on a shared plan with her, consider opening a new account. Hell, maybe even on a new carrier.

And then there’s the modem/router/every other device in the house discussion.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Spying doesn't matter if you aren't doing anything wrong.


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks for all of the advice. I'll pass this along to him.


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

uhtred said:


> I think spying is also illegal, so if she does spy she is opening herself up for legal action .


I've warned him to be careful about this. As satisfying as it might be to bust her on something like this, it would definitely cost her her job. If she loses her job, that costs him much more in child support. It's in his interest for her to not get into trouble.


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

Mr.Married said:


> Spying doesn't matter if you aren't doing anything wrong.


Huh? They are getting divorced. That entails a huge negotiation over finances and custody. If she can read and hear his communication with his attorney and financial advisers, she'll have a huge advantage in the process.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Remove any linked email accounts from phone. Don't store any documents on the phone. Don't have lawyer leave voicemails. Any text messages should be kept to the bare minimum


----------

